# New member



## mainairmark (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this forum. I have 2 x 16 year old 225 TT Mk1's. One has 70,000 miles on it and 5 owners. It is mint inside and mechanically sound with about 8 out of 10 for the body work.
Ive just bought a brand new TT Mk1 225. It has never been driven in the rain, although it has 5000 miles on the clock it is in pristine showroom condition. The problem is I don't want to drive it in the rain now. Are there many around in this condition or is this one of the best examples around?

Cheers Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  that's a question only you can answer if it was mine I'd keep it for Sunday best


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, 5000 miles  if genuine that must be a record, I thought mine was low at 17 years & 19,000 miles.
Mine never goes out on wet roads if I can help it, so no need for that one to get wet.
How much did you have to pay for that?
We must see some pics or it doesn't exist :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## mainairmark (Jan 31, 2018)

It had a new cam belt and water pump fitted by Audi last week, and I'm going to take it to my local Dealer this week to see if I can get the coil pack upgrade, as the only problem is the odd misfire when it is idling. I am paranoid about parking it, so will use my silver one for the drive to work for a week or so till I calm down a bit. I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Had mine 17 years & still paranoid about parking, in fact I don't use her unless I know I can park safely.  I know, but that's why she is still immaculate. 
What* colour* is it ?  
Hoggy.


----------



## mainairmark (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi Hoggy

The colour is Raven Black Pearl Effect. It is blemish free. Is there a meeting place or show around the North West soon, I'd like people to see it, I really think it is a one off as it is bog Standard and brand new. The only problem now is the fuel gauge showing empty even though its full. It just happened yesterday 

Cheers Mark


----------



## mainairmark (Jan 31, 2018)

Hoggy

Would you recommend getting a stage 1 tune on my new one?

Cheers Mark


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, If the fuel range (miles left in tank) shows the same but incorrect reading as the gauge it's the level sensors in the tank, otherwise it's a faulty dashpod.
I wouldn't bother with a remap, keep it standard.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mainairmark said:


> Hoggy
> 
> Would you recommend getting a stage 1 tune on my new one?
> 
> Cheers Mark


I would defo recommend a remap the difference is night and day if you get the APR map with the OEM cruise control (very easily retrofitted) you can easily revert to the standard map and also has an anti theft setting


----------



## mainairmark (Jan 31, 2018)

Well thats made my mind up, NOT. If I did get a re map it won't be yet, so at least I can think about it and ask around.

I also wanted to have my wheels powder coated Satin Black, but everyone I've told has said leave them Silver.

After readings your posts it seem you both know what you are talking about.

Are there any meeting places in the north west this weekend? I know it will be on here some where.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, What wheels are they, 9 spoke RSTTs/RS4 ? I'd keep them silver.
As you appear to be in an area where you have a choice of good Indies, a remap will make a big difference & could even be more economic.
I am 100s of miles away from any decent Indies, so prefer to keep it standard, in case of any probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Andy3.2 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi everyone, just bought my first TT, I've lusted after one for years but with wife and child in tow it never happened Now I have 'lost' the wife I've managed to pick up a 2003 3.2 with 110k miles for £950! Yes it has a misfire, which I've discovered is coils. Pretty full service history and in lovely condition and standard. Is it worth changing the coil pack as a set or individually? your thoughts and expertise would be appreciated. Regards Andy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andy, welcome to the TTF& MK 1TT ownership. At 110k miles I would replace all the coils.
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Andy, welcome to the TTF& MK 1TT ownership. At 110k miles I would replace all the coils.
> Hoggy


Check with Audi dealer first there is a free recall to have the coils changed if they are still the original ones 
I would brow the sump and check the oil pick up as they can block and starve the engine of oil dropping the oil pressure righting off the engine


----------

